# In-home french tips!



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 13, 2007)

I finally found the perfect semi-translucent pink polish for doing my own french tips!!

Wet 'N Wild mega last strengthening nail polish #208 (sorry, forgot the name, and only the number is listed on the bottle). Beautiful! And only a couple bucks at Rite aid!

Bonus - looks fantastic with #205 beneath. 205 is more shimmery, and looks cheap overtop of 208, but underneath it's muted to just the right level!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 13, 2007)

cool! I love my sephora nail kit though


----------



## missnadia (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation. Is that for the nail part or the tip part?? Sorry I'm a bit confused bc you said it's pink.. I usually use pink for the nail part, and white for the tip part..


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 13, 2007)

cool! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, sorry about the confusion. It is for the pink part, not the white tip... just helps in achieving the "french tip" look is what I meant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 16, 2007)

i can never do french tip at home..it always comes out look so bad

April; do you use the french nail kit?? How does it work??


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 20, 2007)

I have used a french nail kit.. you have to apply the tip strips (hehe) well to make it look good. For me, the white polish was too thick because it was pushed up against the edge of the strip, so there was a definate 'hump' between the white and the rest of the nail, if that makes sense.

Now i do frenchies with a steady hand and a bottle of nail polish remover/some q tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oops, forgot to say, most french tip kits include a bottle of white nail polish, and one of pink or nude (duh) then you also get a packet of stickers that you stick onto your nails so that you can do the white tips in a neat straight line. You paint on the white polish, wait for it to dry, pull off the strips and then paint over in the pink or nude. Voila! french tips!


----------



## ewunia2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice, thx.


----------



## Karolinka (Aug 1, 2007)

Extra! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

